# Hertz -- has anyone ever found them to be the cheapest?



## Cathyb (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a Marriott Reward voucher 085 and with constant comparison checking to go to Hawaii I have never found them to be cheaper and this is supposed to be 25% off.

Am I doing something wrong when I am checking car rental prices with Hertz?

Has any Tugger found Hertz ever to be competitive???


----------



## Luanne (Jan 22, 2008)

I've never found them to be cheaper, except when I got a Hertz car through Priceline in Las Vegas.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes - I can't remember which it is, but through either AAA or AARP, Hertz was cheaper for an SUV several times for us.


----------



## dlpearson (Jan 22, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> I have a Marriott Reward voucher 085 and with constant comparison checking to go to Hawaii I have never found them to be cheaper and this is supposed to be 25% off.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong when I am checking car rental prices with Hertz?
> 
> Has any Tugger found Hertz ever to be competitive???



Those vouchers are pretty much worthless.  You can almost always find cheaper rates on the rental company websites directly, or going through Costo, AAA, or some other agency.  I long for the days when, as part of a Marriott travel package, you used to get a Hertz certificate for a week FREE!  Those days are long gone I'm afraid.......

The only time I've found Hertz specifically to be cheaper than anyone else is the two times I tried Priceline (both times Hertz was the company that accepted my bid).

David


----------



## radmoo (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hertz*

I booked through promotion on MVCI owner or II site, don't recall which one.  But I got a great deal on convertible in Orlando Mar 8-15


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yes ,the last two years. I play with the codes from AAA,Marriott/ II. It's surprising how much one can save. Prices change on the average of 7 times a day. I also check fares after I book and redo the rate.

Belonging to the Hertz Gold#1 program is great,no hassles.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 22, 2008)

I found them cheaper on a one-way rental.  Some (large) companies don't even do that.


----------



## camachinist (Jan 23, 2008)

If you're serious about Hertz, follow the Hertz forum on Flyertalk. There's plenty of ways to get Hertz to sit up and bark  I've been renting from Hertz exclusively for 10 years now and have never received a bad car. The service has been variable (much better as a Gold 5* member) but the cars have been rock steady. 

I usually use some offline codes FT'ers know about along with Gold PC's (promotional coupons). I rarely rent during the week and rarely pay more than 20.00/day for a full size (usually a 5* upgrade from an economy/mid-size). As noted, don't bother with the Marriott certificate. Too limiting...

Cheap is good. Reliable is better, even if not the cheapest, IMO....

Pat


----------



## Carta (Jan 23, 2008)

I agree w/ dlpearson... Vouchers are worthless. Try Hotwire.com


----------



## susiequeve (Jan 24, 2008)

Hertz rates are outrageous for Hawaii.  Got the 25% off certificate with the travel package for this summer also and can't use it.  We got a terrific deal with Sam's Club for $242 for the week.  Hertz wanted double for Maui.  Last time we went to Kauai on a travel package the car was included (1999).  Oh well, times are changing that for sure. Still happy to get to go to Maui for basically nothing.


----------



## camachinist (Jan 24, 2008)

> ate Details for quote   at   top of page
> Selected Vehicle:
> Ford Taurus  or similar
> Full-Size 2-4 Door Automatic Air
> ...



LIH - 3/24-3/31/08...

Not bad for a full size without NL. That was a two minute exercise. Give me more time and ...


----------



## tiger1210 (Jan 24, 2008)

NEVER!! They are always higher than the rest.


----------



## debraxh (Jan 24, 2008)

I've often found Hertz as low as, or lower, than other companies using my corporate leisure, Costco, or similar discount codes.

I think it mainly depends on timing and place of rental.  Once it beat Budget by ~$100/wk at Kona.  The following year Avis was cheaper -- go figure.

Best advice is to check them all online, book the lowest, then keep checking until shortly before travel time to get the best rate. I wouldn't use places like expedia or travelocity as they are often prepaid & not cancellable.


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Jan 28, 2008)

*That's a deal camachinist*

wow.  Where are you renting from?  (what town)All the coupons that I have never seem to work.  They tell me that "it's only good on a sport's, luxury,9 passenger van etc. when I try and use them.

I guess it could be the season  too.  Right now the southern states are just waiting for us snow birds.

Enjoy.


----------



## camachinist (Jan 28, 2008)

LIH = Lihue, Kauai, which was the inquiry in the OP...(Hawaii)

Edited to add that I've found LIH to be a bit more expensive than OGG/HNL, but YMMV..


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 28, 2008)

I have found that there is no rental company that is consistently cheapest. But for the traveling I do Budget, Dollar, Thrifty, and Alamo are more often the cheapest than are Hertz, Avis, or National.

Except when I have a bid accepted on Priceline or I accept a Hotwire offer.  Then I'm as likely to end up with any of their vendors (including Hertz, Avis, and National).


----------



## MikeM132 (Feb 1, 2008)

Ironically, I booked 2 cars (one in Oahu, one in Maui) for this May. Hertz was the cheapest in one of the two (can't remember which). I was shocked. They are usually double, even with the Marriott 25% coupon. For once I'm not throwing those coupons out!


----------



## Jimster (Feb 1, 2008)

*Hertz*

Sometimes I find Hertz is the cheapest but I grant you they often are more expensive.  OTOH, Hertz (as far as I am concerned) is also the best.  If the rates are close, I choose Hertz.  I know people always look for cheap but I am an elite in 4 car rental programs and I can tell you that a cheap rate is only part of the decision.  I've rented cars only to find the gas tank not full, the car is dented or paint scratched, or the tire has a slow leak.  Of course, I report those things, but when you have problems on the road with a car and it causes you to miss you destination just how good is cheap?  I find Hertz has the most consistent high quality product.


----------



## Luanne (Feb 1, 2008)

Just got a midsize car from Hertz in San Diego for $14/day...............Priceline.


----------



## Born2Travel (Feb 1, 2008)

Only with Priceline and I have Hertz Gold through employer.  I believe they also charge extra for additional drivers in many locations.


----------

